# low amperage question



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

I recently bought external hdd at my local charity shop but when I got it home I found out that it had wrong power supply with it.
The power supply was only a 6 volts whereas the device requires a 12v ps.I kind of understand why they thought it was correct as the light was on so the 6 volt power supply was enough to power the lights but not the device itself.
My question is I have an old scanner ps which is 12 v and 1250 miliamps.
The device requires 12v and 2 amps. Basically would my old power supply work for this or is it too dangerous


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Most likely it will try to work and depending upon the power requirement either struggle or fail .. the 2 Amps is most likely for the initial surge when powering on .. having said that though the power supply would also need to have endurance ie be able to supply the power required continually ...

It MUST also have the correct polarity and the correct plug and inner diameter .. otherwise it ma not make contact with the inner pin .. they are not all the same .. if the plug & POLARITY are the same at least give it a try until you can get a better quality supply .. it would be a shame to see the drive die due to underpowering it.


----------

